# Assistance with audiobook files



## tiagobear (Nov 19, 2017)

I am looking for someone who will be able to compile a series of audio recordings into the format necessary to use for an Amazon audiobook, as well as audiobooks on other popular platforms, eg. Google, Apple, Kobo etc.

The files I will have are recordings of each chapter.

Please message me if you can assist.


----------

